# C:\VTRoot directory



## JUB1L

I have been having problems downloading files to C:\Downloads or C:\Documents. The files download but do not show up in the designated directory or in searches of the C: drive. This has been going on for some time.

I have just found that they go into a hard to access C:\VTRoot directory. This directory contains two subdirectories HarddiskVolume3 and HarddiskVolume5 which in turn contain a number of further sub directories. I have not knowingly created these directories. I first became aware of them when I looked at Comodo virus vault which contained some quarantined files from C:\VTRoot.

Should Windows 10 have a C:\VTRoot directory? If not, it is safe to delete it and its subdirectories?


----------



## spunk.funk

This is a Comodo _Feature_. 
Caution required and the following to be done at your own risk.
The 'Downloads' folder in VTRoot is hidden under protected operating system files.
You would have to un-check '_Hide protected operating system files_' in Windows folder options for the Downloads folder in VTRoot to become visible. By Right clicking the Downloads folder, choosing Properties, and Un-checking Hidden. 

Downloaded files you wish to have available on the real system would be better to save to the Shared Space folder.
https://help.comodo.com/topic-120-1-279-2562-.html


----------



## JUB1L

Thanks for the clarification. It is good to know that this directory system belongs to Comodo and is not a result of a virus attack. Downloads are set to always ask where to save to but even though I set a directory and file name, they still end up within the C:\VTRoot sub directories.

Having now found the location of the files, if I open two windows and click and drag the file to where I want them, the files then cannot be found in either directory. Any ideas about how to get files to go to where they were sent please?


----------



## spunk.funk

> https://help.comodo.com/topic-120-1-279-2562-.html


 Did you read this link in the quote above? You can post in the Comodo Forum for better results: https://forums.comodo.com/
Personally, you don't need Comodo, Windows 10 comes with the free *Windows Defender*. If you continue to have problems with Comodo, try uninstalling it.


----------



## Stancestans

JUB1L said:


> Thanks for the clarification. It is good to know that this directory system belongs to Comodo and is not a result of a virus attack. Downloads are set to always ask where to save to but even though I set a directory and file name, they still end up within the C:\VTRoot sub directories.
> 
> Having now found the location of the files, if I open two windows and click and drag the file to where I want them, the files then cannot be found in either directory. Any ideas about how to get files to go to where they were sent please?


If you drag and drop files, make sure you are dropping them onto free white space in the window of the destination location. If you drop them onto a shortcut of or another folder, then they will be moved to that other folder. If there isn't enough free white space on the target window, then drop them onto the title bar of the destination window. You can undo the move/copy by right-clicking white space inside the source or destination folder.


----------



## JUB1L

Thanks for your advice. Yes I did read the link but not the bit about shared space. I have just realised that I almost always run Firefox in sandbox mode for extra safety. Presumably this is the reason for my problems!

Just to clarify the situation, if I were to uninstall Comodo, could the C:\VTRoot directory and all its subdirectories then be deleted without upsetting the operation of Windows?


----------



## spunk.funk

I do not use Comodo, so I can't say what will happen, but after uninstalling, you may need to still manually delete this folder. After uninstalling and restart and removing this folder, Windows should operate the same without issue. 
If you have problems uninstalling or other Comodo issues, post in the Comodo Forum for better results: https://forums.comodo.com/


----------



## JUB1L

Thanks very much to both of you for your help.


----------

